# obbc



## bluefinnga (Aug 8, 2011)

anybody heard anything on any results of the classic?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I heard second hand that first place tuna 190ish, 2nd place was 160ish and third was 120ish, so some big tuna for sure. Also heard only 23 boats fished and that fishing was tough. Did not hear any details on billfish, also heard most boats went way to the SW with one going to Lloyds Ridge.

Hoping to hear more details soon.


----------



## bluefinnga (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

11 billfish released Lady Lab had a blue and two whites to win, second and third were blues. Thunderhawk was where to be last weekend....


----------

